# Does the Indian censorship board think we're kids?



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Well as you all know India has kind of a pretty lame censorship of movies.
They have pretty lame certificates to *i.e U,U/A And A.*
Well Once when i was 15.Went for *A-team(Rated A)*.They dint allow me.
Well later i somehow saw it my friend passed me.Well guess what??The Movie had no such bad scenes at all.How can they even rate it A?
Do they Think Indian Teens are immature to see kinds of movies?
Like take the example of Hangover Movies,My friend entered the theater in great-great difficulty(He's 16).
Well,The movie was heavily censored no bad-scenes at all. Completely clean then why did India give it a A certificate.
Well Why doesnt India Start giving certificates like Usa , *U,PG-13/PG-16/R *
Isn't that better?
Or will Indians keep thinking we are to young seeing such movies?
Another example of dirty picture in which 52 scenes were deleted and was supposed to be aired on TV.And was given U/A for TV.
_Still it wasn't allowed to be aired in the last moment_


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

I am convinced that the Indian Censor board is run by monkeys, the black faced kind and lead by one with a white face. I was watching 300 on TV and all the scenes containing Ephialtes (who is actually an important character for the betrayal of the spartans) were removed! W-T-F!?

The censor board needs a new generation of staff.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Your right.Now these days a scrolling comes on TV.If you have any problem with the content of this channel please write to us.(Indian broadcast stuff).Well this also creates lots of problems.Like one i was seeing big bang.In 2 mins around 5-6 words were censored


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am convinced that the Indian Censor board is run by monkeys, the black faced kind and lead by one with a white face. I was watching 300 on TV and all the scenes containing Ephialtes (who is actually an important character for the betrayal of the spartans) were removed! W-T-F!?
> 
> The censor board needs a new generation of staff.


+1000


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

I rather watch them online. Don't have to put up with such BS.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't get me started on the censor board. My paragraph will have so much profanity in it that I'll run the risk of being banned. So you can imagine how I feel about all of this.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Well.The Indian Censor Board is run by Old people they are scared of movies like ghost rider,zombieland also .


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well as you all know India has kind of a pretty lame censorship of movies.
> They have pretty lame certificates to *i.e U,U/A And A.*
> Well Once when i was 15.Went for *A-team(Rated A)*.They dint allow me.
> Well later i somehow saw it my friend passed me.Well guess what??The Movie had no such bad scenes at all.How can they even rate it A?
> ...



You spoke my mind friend... I am too pissed at these guys.. forget the shows.. and the big long beeps... what abt the movies.. have u ever tried watching Blade on television channel? I dont see why they even broadcast such muvees if they are to cut out almost everything.. 

I wish there was some option like "Child Lock" with these indian channels which can be enabled and disabled at will...


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

*THE GREAT INDIAN CENSORSHIP BOARD runs by bunch of morons,* who will allow all kind of ki$$ing scenes, seductive dances, nude or half nude dancers on street, violence, gore, double meaning dialogues only inside Bollywood & Regional language Movies.

Very much pathetic advertisements like "Lady taking bath in a Jacuzzi for Hindware", "Kasmira Shah promoting Gutkha's with her bold scenes" etc.... can be shown in public. 

But when it comes to Certification of Hollywood Movies words like "FACK" is converted into beeps. But words like "WTF", "What an A$$HOLE/JERK" can be a exception over Bollywood Movies.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 23, 2012)

even the advertisements of condoms or axe which are too vulgar are allowed to air while movies which dont even hav scenes are rated A reason is coz advertisement pay them a lot for short time and also due to corruption which has become common in india.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Only reason that might be because Indians know to how does work go around here(below the table.)

This is also the one reason to watch/get series and movies online. so no BS full movie without any cuts even director's cut


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2012)

in our country, in most of the cities, a minor can go and watch an A Certificate movie in a cinema hall and no one stops him / her. i have myself done that. i fail to understand when the movie is aired on tv, there is a almost 100% possibility that someone is there in the house and can advise / stop a minor, then too it is passed with way too many cuts and even stopped like this. 
*i can vote, marry but i am not intelligent enough to decide what i should watch. jai ho.*


----------



## sarthak (Apr 23, 2012)

The Indian Censor Board is filled with old people still living in 1950s........... The whole censorship system needs to revamped and the old people need to be kicked out !


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Well By any chance do the bollywood movie bribe censor ship to make these hollywood movies A.?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you ever heard of the saying "N00bs gone wild"?
Its applicable here, where the censor board staff is n00b.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^  Like when i see some movie like ghost rider,zomieland or any dam movie with lots of blood.My grandpa says offf the tv


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Forget that..The worst part is the Promotional Movie Posters around the walls, hoardings etc etc. Its very much annoying to find a B-Grade movies poster near by a College or School wall. 

How to correct these idiots ??? Whom to blame, GOVT or PEOPLE OF INDIA ??

Naturally its pretty much easier for us to Blame the GOVT. How about people then ??


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 23, 2012)

vidhubhushan said:


> in our country, in most of the cities, a minor can go and watch an A Certificate movie in a cinema hall and no one stops him / her. i have myself done that. i fail to understand when the movie is aired on tv, there is a almost 100% possibility that someone is there in the house and can advise / stop a minor, then too it is passed with way too many cuts and even stopped like this.
> *i can vote, marry but i am not intelligent enough to decide what i should watch. jai ho.*





montsa007 said:


> Have you ever heard of the saying "N00bs gone wild"?
> Its applicable here, where the censor board staff is n00b.



LOL


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Or perhaps the Hollywood guys are paying the censor board to deliberately censor the movies so that people will get frustrated and buy original DVDs


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

^Hollywoods flicks are hardly getting any promotions in india. Buying Original VCD's, DVD's might be another issue due to their availability. 

Not every Hollywood flick also get released in India.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^Hollywoods flicks are hardly getting any promotions in india. Buying Original VCD's, DVD's might be another issue due to their availability.
> 
> Not every Hollywood flick also get released in India.



Have you heard of the word 'piracy'?
LOL, I haven't been to a theater for the past 8 years, by the time I want to watch a Hollywood flick in a theater, its already taken off and replaced by some poong tang good for nothing movie!


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

^ I don't feel you its necessary to inform "I haven't been to a theater for the past 8 years, coz of Piracy"

Its upto you, how you watch & what you watch. No one is SAINT here.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ I don't feel you its necessary to inform "I haven't been to a theater for the past 8 years, coz of Piracy"
> 
> Its upto you, how you watch & what you watch. *No one is SAINT here.*



 I see what you mean


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2012)

Even I did say you can download movies and watch but* some movie are worth watching in theate*r. and these cuts just ruin it.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Yea whats the use of seeing movies like Hangover etc in the Indian theather if you know what i mean


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Its a result of so called stalwarts of Indian Culture. Completely rigid and narrow.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes. India does seriously need NEW people in the censor board.

But this country is very diverse and too many religious people reside in this nation. 

India needs a reform in the way movies / advertisements are classified.

1.. Adult only channels for TV with password enabled DTH service [ at present password can be implemented on per channel basis manually ]

2. Classification of movies based on the *AGE* of the *viewer*.

3. Classification of *Violent* and *Adult* scenes in different categories.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

^^Adults & Parents need more education than Kids here.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Yes. India does seriously need NEW people in the censor board.
> 
> But this country is very diverse and too many religious people reside in this nation. [HIGHLY AGREEE]-This is the main reason.Of so many troubles here
> 
> ...


[yes.But Movies like Fast 5 dont deserve an A.it should be like pg-14.



d3p said:


> ^^Adults & Parents need more education than Kids here.



Finally some sense.
Well i have a friend(16 years) He would disagree to this.Probably if he ever joint censor board.All words,All $^x scenes and everything would be deleted.
He just hates all those kinds of movies.

Most of the parents also think we are kids.
*Offtopic:*
Compare a 6 year old from india and a one from USA,Aus and other countries.
There are far more mature than 6 year old indians.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 23, 2012)

i watched hangover 1 & 2 on blueray(thanks to TPB hehe) truly awesome then watched and HBO experience was totally different they squeezed out every fun from the movie if that movie had been aired in theaters it would have been totally 
F.L.O.P

about the age thing offcourse they are far more mature at same age compared to indians and 
in height also 
18yr indian = 13-14 yr american or european.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Yup.Or Indians think that if we watch these we will do that


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *The censor board needs a new generation of staff*.



+1,
and not just the censor board every government institution needs a new generation of staff


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

commandershawnzer said:


> +1,
> and not just the censor board every government institution needs a new generation of staff



+100000000.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2012)

how old are you guys anyway?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Will be 18 in about 7 months


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 23, 2012)

Wtf? Even 2face from the batman was censored on the dth. We are shown kamasutra on tv but not hangover in theatres.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Wtf? *Even 2face from the batman was censored* on the dth.



That one was a real sucker-punch.



saikiasunny said:


> We are shown kamasutra on tv but not hangover in theatres.



I think even The Dictator will not be shown here in India. Showing Kamasutra on TV but censoring everything else is pure hypocrisy.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

isnt dictator by charlie chaplin?

Well..In fast and furious when they showed the middle finger it was completely blurred While when in hindi movies the actors showed middle finger it wasnt blurred.


----------



## R2K (Apr 23, 2012)

I think people who do this doesn't even watch those movies before censoring. I think they just run the movie in the editing software and crop all those parts where one character does something even remotely close to $ex or automatically edit sound with a beep when obscene language comes up. They don't seem to understand that, sometimes these kinda crude language/ scenes are intentionally used to make the movie/ scenes appear more funny

Once I got to watch American pie on TV and they completed the movie in like 45 min. Yes you guessed it... they just removed half of the scenes and dialogues. And you know american pie series don't really comes with any serious story line. Only those specific funny scenes and dialogues were only thing that made the movie worth watching !! Everytime they trimmed the words like "f**k" i was literally saying it loud with " Seriously,  WTF "


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Exactly in some channels they replace those scenes by ADS!! Seriously WTF!



> We can show rape, but not 'Dirty Picture' on TV:Says Ekta





> Those who were hoping to spend their Sunday watching The Dirty Picture on the small screen were hugely disappointed.
> 
> After cutting as many as 59 scenes from the film, the Ministry of Information and Broadcasting decided against the telecast on a popular channel on Sunday. A source from Balaji Telefilms who followed the development closely reveals, *"It's ridiculous for the ministry to overrule the Central Board of Film Certification (CBFC) decison to telecast the film with a U/A certificate. It's very upsetting, their stand is that we air the film after 10 pm, despite going ahead with the eight-and-a-half minute long cuts and making 36 voluntary and 26 compulsory cuts*. We have received strong support from other members of the fraternity like Mahesh Bhatt who plan to take this issue up. It's a wrong precedent that the ministry is setting.
> 
> Also it's a paradox that they want to ban the same film which they gave three National awards." Producer Ekta Kapoor took to her microblogging account to vent her anger over the matter. She wrote, "We can show rape, an 8-year old's marriage to 40 year old, we can show reality/comedy shows with vulgar content but we can't show a liberal womans story who lived life on her own terms-truly this is our nations DIRTY PICTURE!" Film maker Pooja Bhatt who's making Jism 2 chimed in saying, "Not sure what the hue and cry about The Dirty Picture being denied an afternoon slot is about! I want nothing less than a 11 pm slot for Jism2! I am making an adult film and want a slot that caters to adults on TV. Why would I water my film down to suddenly cater to a family audience?"



Finally some sense.Many people expressed their anger over tweets


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:
			
		

> The
> Movie had no such bad scenes at
> all.How can they even rate it A?


 wrong here. Only intercoure doesnt mean a movie is rated A. A movie with bad language or a bad overall message or violence are some of contributing factors for rating. Period.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Well...i Saw fast 5 in the theater the only words were f**k etc.
Why did  it deserve an A?
Well i agree to the intercour$e part.But Some Hindi movies do have it and they easily get an U/A.By pleading to the board(read in the paper)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> isnt dictator by charlie chaplin?
> 
> Well..In fast and furious when they showed the middle finger it was completely blurred While when in hindi movies the actors showed middle finger it wasnt blurred.



Nope, I mean The Dictator starring Sacha Baron Cohen, if you don't know who that is, he's the guy who played Borat. If you did not see Borat, SEE IT NOW!!!



thetechfreak said:


> wrong here. Only intercoure doesnt mean a movie is rated A. A movie with bad language or a bad overall message or violence are some of contributing factors for rating. Period.



The whole rating system needs an overhaul.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

One more interesting point:

I was watching School of Rock on Star Movies and they censored out this dialog (the part in bold was cut-off): "There was a way to stick it to the man and it was called Rock-n-roll, *but the man ruined it with a thing called MTV!*"

WHAT THE F***!!!

Now, what is wrong with this one?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 23, 2012)

Sharmila Tagore was the head till '11. Right now the head is Leela Samson.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Well...i Saw fast 5 in the theater the only words were f**k etc.
> Why did  it deserve an A?
> Well i agree to the intercour$e part.But Some Hindi movies do have it and they easily get an U/A.By *pleading to the board*(read in the paper)



thats wrong,"*pleasing* the board" sounds more better since in india i'm damn sure producers give "_gifts_" and "_packets_" to censor board members  get thier film a U/A cert.



On a seperate note
rating system like 14+,16+,18+,ADULTS would be better 
rather than the vague U/A, A certs.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 23, 2012)

Central Board of Film Certification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Sharmila Tagore was the head till '11. Right now the head is Leela Samson.



(I'll probably get a kick for this)

So, its not enough that old people are running the show, there are women as well.


----------



## Skud (Apr 23, 2012)

So much for our progress and development.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

Every women want to look beautiful. 

Same way the CBFC want every actress to do bold scenes & item number either with half nudity or full nudity. otherwise EPIC FAIL or FLOP.

No options left for directors or producers, in order to make the crap movie a blockbuster without busty-ies.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 23, 2012)

If real life was a movie, it would be rated A too 

I think it is high time the age limits were revised. I think bringing A to 16 above would be fine.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a Bengali movie called G**** coming. Has anyone seen its trailer? (See on youtube otherwise)

I think there should be more such movies as a rebellion to the current censor trends.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if *Hate Story* (Paoli Dam porno  ) is gonna be aired on TV ever, after it comes out.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> wrong here. Only intercoure doesnt mean a movie is rated A. A movie with bad language or a bad overall message or violence are some of contributing factors for rating. Period.



This where the exact problem is !! 

They should separate *Violence* from *Adult* [_read intercoure_] and put them in different *categories*. 

The rating system needs a major reform here   [ leaving aside DiDi's blue and black colour saga ]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope this changes in the coming years.I was suprised to see that transformers 3 was rated U/A.As transformers 2 was A(Maybe cause it had lil intercour$e)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess the government is really worried about it's public image right now, leading to such flash moves.......

Personally I don't mind either way because I generally don't watch a lot of movies, especially not ones that revolve around the "dirt", but of course people's freedom should not be infringed upon.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2012)

In some cases, it makes movies watchable when the family is around, but above examples are pure ridiculous. Last I saw The Dark knight, they cut scenes with two-face :/

I guess they just want to keep the "Indian culture" intact when everyone else know it's mostly BS.

But seriously, you cannot expect to them to show scenes potraying extreme sexual activity.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Censoring sexual activity is ok to one extent. But, why cut out scenes of gore or scenes of horror? I am not talking about extreme gore (read Saw), but even a miniscule amount of blood is censored. 

There is a huge generation gap between the youth and the guys running the show at the censor board. They might not even understand the concept of the film they are censoring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

PS: In the School Of Rock, they censored the word "*MTV*". How F***** up is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Censoring sexual activity is ok to one extent. But, why cut out scenes of gore or scenes of horror? I am not talking about extreme gore (read Saw), but even a miniscule amount of blood is censored.
> 
> There is a huge generation gap between the youth and the guys running the show at the censor board. They might not even understand the concept of the film they are censoring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...


Um..I guess it's because they didn't have the permission to, in India?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Um..I guess it's because they didn't have the permission to, in India?



What kind of a reason is that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

so i've come to the conclusion that 


Spoiler



the indian censor board is run by a bunch of Senile Simians who overeact to stuff and whose mentality is stuck in the 70's






Spoiler






> I guess they just want to keep the "Indian culture" intact when everyone else know it's mostly BS



like who "everyone else"  the west emulating("_Modern_") Indians
or the west worshipping small-town(exported to America) indians?
oh, and there is a difference between "Culture" and "Mentality"
please keep that in mind


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2012)

Krachenko,..Dragovich.. Leela Samson...All must die ..


----------



## sygeek (Apr 24, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so i've come to the conclusion that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


..Culture is exactly what I meant.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, drifting away from the traditional approach you guys have here, I personally think that movies in India *should* be censored like it is being done, just for the sake of minors.

*But* what must *also* be done, is to have A rated movie movie run at theatre *without* any censorship, and also enforcing Age based entry so that only Adults can watch the movie, and that too without any deleted scenes or either airing the International Version of the movie. That would make much more sense rather than airing kissing, seducing and sex scenes on National TV pushing normal Indian families into an awkward minute of silence. 

*And also, the main reason behind we Indian youth being having good living standards and environment around us, is because our country's conservative nature*, a country where we treat parents as gods. We do not maltreat our parents, we do not leave home after being 16, Hell, we do not need to pay for college by working part time! We are not a country where kids ring Police down their homes just because their father slapped his son for abusing him. 

Your call. I think this might change your thinking a little bit.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2012)

Your points are pretty much valid, but this is a thread about 15-16 year olds wanting to watch an adult rated movie  and adults...umm...nvm

We do need censors but they are not updating themselves with times.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

people need to understand first, what is the difference between a cinema hall and a t.v.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2012)

Sigh.. when I was a teen, it was not the case. But now you guys got "INTERNET" you are anyway gonna watch those movies one way or the other..


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Your points are pretty much valid, but this is a thread about 15-16 year olds wanting to watch an adult rated movie  and adults...umm...nvm



This was the first thing that came to my mind when I read the initial replies. So much anger, clearly states the immaturity level of posters above.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Your points are pretty much valid, but this is a thread about 15-16 year olds wanting to watch an adult rated movie  and adults...umm...nvm
> 
> We do need censors but they are not updating themselves with times.



Yup we do want tr let them Keep 'A' movies only for adults.At least let them not censor it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Well, drifting away from the traditional approach you guys have here, I personally think that movies in India *should* be censored like it is being done, just for the sake of minors.
> 
> *But* what must *also* be done, is to have A rated movie movie run at theatre *without* any censorship, and also enforcing Age based entry so that only Adults can watch the movie, and that too without any deleted scenes or either airing the International Version of the movie. That would make much more sense rather than airing kissing, seducing and sex scenes on National TV pushing normal Indian families into an awkward minute of silence.
> 
> ...



You are only talking about vulgar scenes. I support this to one extent. But what about everything else? Like the censoring of Two-face, an important character in The Dark Knight just because he is terrible to behold. Isn't this senseless? Or censoring all scenes containing Ephialtes (another important character in 300) because he is one ugly SOB, i.e. as if he never existed in the movie. Where is the sense in this one? Or in the School of Rock, the word MTV is censored, WTF is that?

*Off-topic:*
Conservative nature will not last. Relying on parents a lot makes the youth less self-reliant and since our parents will not be around to help us for long, so we need to learn to fend for ourselves. I am grateful for everything my parents have done, but, we have to live in this world on our own, so moving out and fending for ourselves is a move I wholeheartedly support.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 24, 2012)

In a movie I watched in HBO they censored the word 'ass' but didn't mind 'c*nt' 
I think c*nt was not there in their profanity dictionary


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, The CBFC needs more common sense & should start verifying the contents properly before rating them. But that's not the only group which can be blamed atm. Viewer also needs more maturity.

Imagine, you [kids] & parents watching the TV & suddenly you start finding some vulgar scenes. It might sound peculiar, but the reality is little bit embarrassing.

Because our culture [old culture as well as the new ] never grown up like American Pie Movie stories. Our Parents never greet us along with beers or smokes, same way they never encourage us to do something which is unusual w.r.t to corresponding age factor.

Even though everyone know "Smoking is injurious to health", then why to display them in the cigarette carton or in movies. Its just a message to create awareness about its damage, there's nothing dumb about it.

Even now, there are few batch of teenagers, who like to dress like super heroes & attempt some fancy stunts, ending up with broken jaws & bones. This is where either the show gets a bad remark or the parental control goes to a higher state.
But you can't ban those TV series or movies with such contents. Neither the CBFC can ban them too.

If you remember, kissing scenes were also part of cartoons like Mickey Mouse, Tom & jerry, but that doesn't mean they should be rated as A- Adult-ish Content.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Krachenko,..Dragovich.. Leela Samson...All must die ..


who dont you do that your self? grow up kid.. just because they dont allow you to watch certain movies.. doesn't mean that they have to die. 

on-topic. 
I see that parents watch A rated movie in front of their kids. its not necessary that there are any steamy scenes or too much violence. just A rated. thats is what is happening now a days. 

I recall a indecent when you guys mentioned about Two Face. I recall that when I was about 6-7 years old. We were all watching some movie and all of a sudden there was a scene where the hero's face was shown defaced. I freaked out immediately and was crying for about a hour.. that incident was so horrific that its still there in my mind till now. inface it so happens that parents now a days allow kids to watch TV a lot because the parent are so busy with work that they hard0ly get time to interact with their kids.. 

@d3p: cartoons are also censored. you know the usual bomb scenes where Tom or Jerry's face is blackened.. well those scenes are censored in many countries as those censor boards think its racist.  

I could go on and on.. but kids don't listen to elders, that has always been the cause and will be for ever.. 

If you are not satisfied on what you are watching on the TV.. go ask you dad to buy you the DVD/Bluray.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

Charan said:


> who dont you do that your self? grow up kid.. just because they dont allow you to watch certain movies.. doesn't mean that they have to die.
> 
> on-topic.
> I see that parents watch A rated movie in front of their kids. its not necessary that there are any steamy scenes or too much violence. just A rated. thats is what is happening now a days.
> ...



Agree with some of your things.That Parents must at least sit and watch tv with children under 12.These days you will even see a 1std kid speaking rubbish.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

We are not saying that 16yrs teen should be allowed to watch pon or such vulgar movies but we are saying that why cut the scenes of movies it removes all the excitement and yes such movies should be aired pass protected.Before around 2005 when dish tv was launched it had an ppv adult channel but not now after the ftv issue of midnite haute....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

@pkumarcool what is excitement for you may not necessarily be excitement for someone else of your age. I know removing scenes of movies is bad...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2012)

uh the rules are complicated, ultra-specefic and they make sense in a very self-referential manner
something like anything foreign is allowed, indian stuff has to be censored
girls in bikinis are allowed, but only around water bodies
you can depict prostitution but not glamorized prostitution 
cant show birds kept as pets in cages
made up one of the above, something like that, list goes on and on... no one would bother with it unless they were the broadcast editor making sure nothing offensive is going on air 
... this list is in essence similar to local-censored lists worldwide, not unique to us, so be happy that you can still use some kinds of words here, some places you cant even use place names like "paki"


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

That list needs a revision.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Um..My cousin was scared sh!tless after watching aahat, why isn't that show banned? Well, of course the parents can't monitor all the time, but they sure can monitor what their kids watch on the television if you live with your kid.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

In the US, parents tell the kids to go to bed early to avoid exposing them to late-night television. Only after a certain age, they earn the privilege of staying up late. This is not practiced in most Indian homes.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In the US, parents tell the kids to go to bed early to avoid exposing them to late-night television. Only after a certain age, they earn the privilege of staying up late. This is not practiced in most Indian homes.



They also ask their kids to get their own pocket money


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Here we ask them to remain tied with Maa ka pallu forever.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

Charan said:


> They also ask their kids to get their own pocket money



A little off-topic:
That's teaching them self reliance. They are trying to inculcate the idea that they are not going to be around forever to feed them and they need to learn to fend for themselves. "Catch 'em young", as its called. 

My dad used to remind me of this regularly and encouraged me to learn to save. I didn't take him seriously then, now when I have a job, I know the importance of it.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 25, 2012)

My personal opinion is that censorship doesn't work. What can work is timeslot shifting, which means that you air all adult stuff after 11PM.

Why doesn't it work? Because people will still get what they want, one way or another. Legally, you cannot drink before you are 25, marry before you are 18/21 (debatable), or have "consensual relations" before you are 16. However, all of this happens on a daily basis around the world. You cannot stop free will, because once someone is determined to do something, he or she will do it regardless of what you have to say about it.

In fact, I was 8 years old when I started playing gory shooter games. I was 9 when I first encountered "pr0n" on the internet (accidentally). Incidentally, I'm not violent, don't play games a lot, am highly social, have no incidents of drinking or smoking, no girlfriend(s), nothing (I don't even watch "dirty" movies. I swear to God about this). I'm "squeaky clean".

Like I said, these things only matter if you have the inclination from the start. Censorship simply doesn't work and these things have very little role in shaping anyone's lives or personalities.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> My personal opinion is that censorship doesn't work. What can work is timeslot shifting, which means that you air all adult stuff after 11PM.
> 
> Why doesn't it work? Because people will still get what they want, one way or another. Legally, you cannot drink before you are 25, marry before you are 18/21 (debatable), or have "consensual relations" before you are 16. However, all of this happens on a daily basis around the world. You cannot stop free will, because once someone is determined to do something, he or she will do it regardless of what you have to say about it.
> 
> ...



Very true.

But still, you cannot show those stuff on TV just like that.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2012)

Simple solution, Don't go to theater's . Buy bluray and watch movies on a big screen at home with friends. One time investment, and much better audio visual experience with no rubbish censor board cuts.
Last movie I saw in theater was Transformers in 3D and it was a bad experience (not talking about how bad the movie was).


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 29, 2012)

1.No one actually cares about whether there beloved movie is getting censored on TV or not the one who are posting here and those also arent.If they want to watch it they simply watch it .Explicitly or implicitly.

2.Every modern Bollywood movies are full crap from beginning to end expect a few gems and movies from golden era.Doesn't matter whether they get censored or not or if they even get to be aired on TV by Indian Censor board Freaks.

3.The Partial Age Old Indian Censor Board needs a Kicking on their A$$.
They dont mind Mica songs being aired on TV without any cuts but they have obligations with _DK Bose_.

4._Movies Now HD_ late night shows features full blown Slang plus anything which the needy JANTA dont wants to be ripped of from thier fav Hollywood Flicks.

5.Censorship??Ehh?Whats that?
_CBS Spark_ airs full blown explicit Rap songs witgh no trims at all while VH1,MTV international have to mute down every piece of crap in Raps and Other Music Videos.

6.You allow Big Boss sh#t on TV but dont let Dirty Picture to be aired though i dont care about any of these.

7.But if its the censorship it should equal for all.

8.Finally i think some Teens are bit too raged about not being able to watch_ Dirty picture_ on TV at weekends after weeks of Lusty wait after those Ohh laa commercials.?? Cant help them.Get back to old business Kiddos.Go to your local DVD store.!!

9.I dont think that* Bollywood Movie* might be having any scene which can said to be comparative to Hollywood Counterparts.Bolly flicks never go that far!They simply cant.Please dont come with Nominations Now!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

Simply cut the cable!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2012)

the relevent doc is here >> *mib.nic.in/writereaddata/html_en_files/content_reg/PAC.pdf

now every channel has their own guidelines apart from the one above. This means that they all dont look like DD. 
the problem seems to be with self-censorship by the networks
this is the only thing that is keeping every channel from being India TV

its the I&B Ministry programme code, channels get warnings, theres a "prohibition of broadcast" threat looming over some channels who cannot simply afford any more mess ups... Bindaas, MTV and Channel V all got warnings for reality shows


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^++MTV ,Bindass and Channel V all three of 'em airs 80% crap in the name of youth reality shows.They deserve it.
They are misleading.Stay RAW and STAY Cool are simply propagating the feeling of_ Becoming A Rebe_l.Nothing Else.

The day India TV was given Permit i gave up my faith on I&B Guidelines.Seriously,
Other than a source of meager employment for a bunch of Idiots and Moron Staff it is good for nothing.
And the cherry on top is that we even have some worthy nominees for the throne currently OWNED by India TV.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

MTV sucks. With the daily soaps that run on V and MTV, it's horrifying to say the least. 

I'm a Discovery Channel guy 

What is India TV, never heard of them


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^Should be glad that you havent heard or seen India at most.

For me TV=Discovery Channel+Nat Geo+History Channel+Comedy Central+nICK


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> MTV sucks. With the daily soaps that run on V and MTV, it's horrifying to say the least.
> 
> I'm a Discovery Channel guy
> 
> What is *India TV*, never heard of them



Indian Tv is Indias Most unique News channel they air news which no other news channels air
Like you remember the A.P CM who died in a heli crash?
They Aired at night that The A.P Has been caught by Adivashis and he is safe.
Next moment another all channel air he is dead,crash site is found.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the funniest part of all this is that when movies are rated, they seem stranger than they are. Important parts that form the fundamental plot are removed, leaving the movie goer completely confused.

I think this is unfair. They should be more open minded


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 30, 2012)

India is Incredible! So whatever we all will try to do will be a waste until this issue will arise to Government level & again most of the people in our Indian Govetnment are having old views! They will not Allow the rating to be done according to Hollywood Standard...
So India is just Incredible?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Exactly.
No use replacing the CensorShip Old People.Cause Some people who are in there 16+ still regard all this all Yuck And are 1000% pure.Then who Knows if that person might censor everything . Or he might even ban all English stuff.Even all kinds of songs

*The proper change can happen when Parents also move as time moves*


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Exactly.
> No use replacing the CensorShip Old People.Cause Some people who are in there 16+ still regard all this all Yuck And are 1000% pure.Then who Knows if that person might censor everything . Or he might even ban all English stuff.Even all kinds of songs



Then that calls for REBELLION.



serpent16 said:


> *The proper change can happen when Parents also move as time moves*



Indeed, but most are reluctant. Neither do they support the change in culture nor let their children to adopt the same. *Dog in a manger* mentality.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

What i meant in that is some people get so mad they might kill you if you say India has the worst Culture(In terms of how people behave).They dont like all these kinds of movies etc.
I have seen it in Parents.and some 1% of the youth


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually the Indian Censor Board does not want to spoil the Indian culture.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2012)

How can you spoil a culture which is already spoiled ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> MTV sucks. With the daily soaps that run on V and MTV, it's horrifying to say the least.
> 
> I'm a *Discovery Channel* guy
> 
> What is India TV, never heard of them





Sujeet said:


> ^^Should be glad that you havent heard or seen India at most.
> 
> For me TV=*Discovery Channel+Nat Geo+History Channel+Comedy Central+nICK*



Me too 



audiophilic said:


> I think the funniest part of all this is that when movies are *rated*, they seem stranger than they are. Important parts that form the fundamental plot are removed, leaving the movie goer completely confused.
> 
> I think this is unfair. They should be more open minded



Perhaps you mean Edited. I completely agree with this. Instead of editing the movie, you might as well not release it at all. Those still interested in the movie can order its DVD from abroad.



ico said:


> Actually the Indian Censor Board does not want to spoil the Indian culture.



I don't want to bring Indian Culture in this discussion, but can they not see that Indian culture last decade in not what it is in this decade?


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok then


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> I know that in some cases Indian Culture is wrong but It's Indian Culture through which India get it's existence in the World. It's due to Indian Culture why the India is Incredible! It's due to Indian Culture why Indians are Different from those Crowd existing the World. It's due to Indian Culture why we are Indian & It's due to Indian Culture why India is at top in Almost every field...



you will be bashed for this para. keep this disscussion limited to censor board 
there's a seperate thread on Indian Culture in fight club section
and its no use giving reasons and proof about the goodness of indian culture to people who dont want to understand/can't understand


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2012)

offending shows from those channels that got the warning are off air

discovery, history, nat geo - thats a tried and tested format theres gonna be more such channels if you like them


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> How can you spoil a culture which is already spoiled ?



Please bring up this topic here. Would like to comment on it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Indian Culture.
> Hmm the bwitch I broke up with last night.!
> Indian Culturre is Hawuaa and an excuse by dumbass citizens to remain complacent about their position.
> There is no need of debate on it.
> The one who are acquainted with the current reality of what of Indian Culture is like dont need to be taught any further and those who think they are part of Rich, Vivid and blah blah  Culture cant be helped.They will remain as it is.No suggestions,no amount of explanation gonna change their mind anytime soon.



as if unlimited ranting is going to change the so called retarded culture


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Indian Culture.
> Hmm the bwitch I broke up with last night.!
> Indian Culturre is Hawuaa and an excuse by dumbass citizens to remain complacent about their position.
> There is no need of debate on it.
> The one who are acquainted with the current reality of what of Indian Culture is like dont need to be taught any further and those who think they are part of Rich, Vivid and blah blah  Culture cant be helped.They will remain as it is.No suggestions,no amount of explanation gonna change their mind anytime soon.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> as if unlimited ranting is going to change the so called retarded culture



Errr, shall we take this to the Indian Culture thread in Fight Club? We are talking about censorship here.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^LOL.
That thread is closed.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe censor board is not just about protecting indian culture i think it is just       
to keep the minds uncorrupted of the average indian teen/minor
i think indian teens/minors generally overreact(or are immature) to "*expos*ur*e*" 
then they ask thier parents "uncomfortable" questions which parents never answer. then the curiosity nails the cat when teens ask "friends"(peers) who endup giving vulgar rather that scientific description of "stuff" and then the teen falls in bad company
compare this to the western teen who will just give a "meh" to a naked(or scantily clothed) actress

coming to violence if its the stuff in SAW then it should be censored,but censoring two-face?
thats called an overreacting censor board
that. needs to change


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> maybe censor board is not just about protecting indian culture i think it is just
> to keep the minds uncorrupted of the average indian teen/minor
> i think indian teens/minors generally overreact(or are immature) to "*expos*ur*e*"
> then they ask thier parents "uncomfortable" questions which parents never answer. then the curiosity nails the cat when teens ask "friends"(peers) who endup giving vulgar rather that scientific description of "stuff" and then the teen falls in bad company
> ...


You think so.!


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

Great!! f**K now their thinking of airing EVEN U/A movies after 11 pm WTF


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Let them do as they please. After they are dead and gone, It will be our time.


----------



## audiophilic (May 9, 2012)

Best thing is you just import original unrated blu ray from overseas! They don't charge any duty for personal purchases from outside, so nothing to worry about. The only downside is that you pay extra for the freight, which is from 20 to 30usd based on the courier option you go for. I prefer UPS its cheaper.

I prefer to watch blu ray compared to the downloads of pirated movies


----------

